# Grizzle Rollers



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

In one of the other threads there was some interest in a picture of a grizzle I had attached. I have started this new thread so show some more pictures. I just think they are normal grizzles. Half the young are grizzles the other half a blue checker pieds. They are all young and moulting at the moment. They are going to be nice looking birds. I really like these blue checker pieds. I raised five rounds from this pair (they are 2010 birds), used them as feeders for a round from other pair. Attached are the cock and hen. Following are some of the young.

John

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2063


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Pictures of some of the young...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2064

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2065


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice birds, The young all look like pied grizzles apart from the checker pied youngster ( first photo in last link ) which has a pretty good bald head marking, Are you trying to perfect that or do you not really care?


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello Evan,

This is the first time I've bred these birds. Just been taking it as it comes at the moment. Next season I will concentrate on some specifics with the variety of colour and factors I have. I do like the black (spread) and white birds, there is a picture on the other thread. I would like to breed a solid recessive red roller and white birds if possible.

John


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If you pair two ash red grizzles together you will get about 1 in 4 that are close to white, Some selection is required but if you add spread, and dilute onto barred ash red grizzles you increase the chances of pure whites.

Do you know if your rollers carry rec red?

If so you want a blue T pattern base with spread, Kite bronze and dirty for the best rec reds.

I have a line of rollers that don't roll so good but that have rec red and dilute so I am integrating them into the spinning line I have, the spinning line look a lot like yours in type and in colour.

You can breed some nice looking red T patterns that can look almost like a rec red except they have an ash tail. Its kind of a cheat version of rec red.


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

Evan, did you see the album of the young I bred in the "Unexpected...." thread? There are two red grizzles there, one with bull eyes and the other with coloured eyes. They show plenty of white.

Also, I have just started another thread showing one bird, but I have others, that have a recessive red pied mother. These young all show some bronzing in the wings.

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Nice birds, The young all look like pied grizzles apart from the checker pied youngster ( first photo in last link ) which has a pretty good bald head marking, Are you trying to perfect that or do you not really care?


Hello Evan,

re the baldhead - most of my birds have white on their heads. Is there a way to pair the birds to get more complete white heads? Being my first year I only had a couple of birds to breed with. I now have plenty of options and birds and can be more selective.

Thanks,

John


----------



## johnbt (Sep 17, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> If you pair two ash red grizzles together you will get about 1 in 4 that are close to white, Some selection is required but if you add spread, and dilute onto barred ash red grizzles you increase the chances of pure whites.
> 
> Do you know if your rollers carry rec red?
> 
> ...


I have just put an alblum on the "bronzing" thread showing a hen that I was told is a recessive red pied. Could I breed her with one of her sons showing the bronzing (all of them) for more recessive reds. How will I reduce the pied in the young?

I have two red grizzles that are mostly white. I will work with these. 

I have a few rollers given to me from some local flyers. I have quite of variety of birds/ factors happening here are well with the young I have breed from them. I will pair them for different colours for the experience. I don't want to mix them with my family. They are from good rolling stock. I will use them for my main flyers and keep mine more for the shows. I have a few of these young in my two kits and was going to use them to gauge how my family was performing compared to them. They don't seem to be any better than some of mine if at all. This could be more how I train and manage them though? But that's a whole different discussion for another day and thread.

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those look like baldheaded grizzles and baldheaded blue checks. Some with extra white on the wings and such from piebald.


----------

